# Angeln in den Schären zwischen Karlsham und Karlskrona



## perchpatrol (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo Boardis,
ich brauche hier mal bitte Hilfe.
Ich fahre seit gut 10 Jahren in die Schären rund um Ronneby.
Schick wäre hier mal eine Mefo auf die Schuppen zu legen.
Hecht und Barsch ist hier kein Problem. Fisch satt.
Ich suche eben noch nach einem Platz wo man vom Ufer oder Watangeln oder Bellyboot auf Salzwasserfische gehen kann, wie Mefo, Dorsch, Horni, usw. 
Über Vatertag gehts wieder in die Region und ich will mein Glück versuchen. Hat jemand einen hilfreichen Tip für mich, wie ich meine Versuche optimieren kann...?|uhoh:
Habe mir den Bereich um Hasslö ausgesucht und wäre hier oder anderswo für Tips dankbar.;+

Danke und Gruß

perchpatrol:g


----------



## Jerkwolf (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären zwischen Karlsham und Karlskrona*

Hallo,

versuch's mal in der Ecke Gö bzw. Gökalv!
Schöne Ecke und die Erfolgschancen stehen
dort gut! Parkplatz is direkt an der Strasse
und 200m laufen dann bist am Hotspot!

MfG, sonnige Stunden!!!


----------



## Teibei (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären zwischen Karlsham und Karlskrona*

Pn


----------



## perchpatrol (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären zwischen Karlsham und Karlskrona*

Danke für die Tips und die PN's.
Kann ich gut gebrauchen. 
@ jerkwolf
Hab ich mir auch schon mal angesehen (Gökalv).
Aber nicht probiert...
Ist der Parkplatz an der Badestelle, oder?
Und dann bis an die westliche Spitze gehen?


----------



## Jerkwolf (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären zwischen Karlsham und Karlskrona*



perchpatrol schrieb:


> Danke für die Tips und die PN's.
> Kann ich gut gebrauchen.
> @ jerkwolf
> Hab ich mir auch schon mal angesehen (Gökalv).
> ...



Moin,
Richtig, der Parkplatz is an der Badestelle.
Kannst aber auch noch 300m weiterfahren
Und direkt zur Spitze laufen, da gibt's noch nen Durchgang
am Stromzaun.
Ca. 100m vor der Spitze is ne Felsinsel in dem Bereich
tummeln sich fast immer Fische.
MfG


----------



## perchpatrol (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären zwischen Karlsham und Karlskrona*



Jerkwolf schrieb:


> Moin,
> Richtig, der Parkplatz is an der Badestelle.
> Kannst aber auch noch 300m weiterfahren
> Und direkt zur Spitze laufen, da gibt's noch nen Durchgang
> ...



Danke ffür den Tip!!!!
VG


----------



## perchpatrol (3. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären zwischen Karlsham und Karlskrona*

Bin über Ostern wieder vor Ort. Wer noch? Jemand Lust fischen zu gehen?


----------



## Heilbutt (4. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären zwischen Karlsham und Karlskrona*

Hallo,
ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem Ferienhaus in genau der Gegend.
Kann mir da zufällig jemand was nettes für vier Personen empfehlen?!?!?

Angeboten wird ja viel, meistens jedoch direkt an Seen, ich hätte nur gerne ein Häuschen in Meeresnähe... :m

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Askersund61 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären zwischen Karlsham und Karlskrona*

Hallo Holger
Schau mal hier nach, das gibt es eine grosse Auswahl an Häusern im Schärengebiet von Blekinge.
http://www.ferienhaus-blekinge.com
(z.B. Nr 18, 95, 163, 183, 282, 312, 368 etc.)
Es gibt aber auch andere Anbieter mit ähnlichen Angeboten.
Ich weiss nicht, wann du genau dorthin fahren willst. Für den Sommer sind viele Häuser halt schon stark gebucht.
Viel Glück bei der Suche.
Petri Heil!


----------



## ingo39 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären zwischen Karlsham und Karlskrona*

Ich fahre im Juli zum 1. Mal nach Schweden an einen See zwischen Olofström und Mörrum. Ich möchte mal mit dem belly boot in den Schären auf Hecht angeln. Wo sollte ich einsteigen? Eher Region Pukavik oder Karlshamn? Wann? Geht auch tagsüber im Hochsommer was oder nur sehr früh/sehr spät? Welche Tiefen? Ist Echolot notwendig oder "sieht" man auch so genug? Hat jemand noch Infos über den "Östra Stora Gallsjön"? 
Danke
 Gruß ingo


----------



## Heilbutt (5. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in den Schären zwischen Karlsham und Karlskrona*



Askersund61 schrieb:


> Hallo Holger
> Schau mal hier nach, das gibt es eine grosse Auswahl an Häusern im Schärengebiet von Blekinge.
> http://www.ferienhaus-blekinge.com
> (z.B. Nr 18, 95, 163, 183, 282, 312, 368 etc.)
> ...


 
Vielen Dank!!! #6

Gruß

Holger


----------

